# Is Beefy OK?



## JamesElstone (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All,

Got a couple of e-mails on 19/1/2018 from pkg-fallout@FreeBSD.org regarding a port I maintain, and stating that building had failed. One e-mail for i386 and one for amd64.  There have been no commits to the port since last year. The error was a seg fault and core dumped on both beefys.

Just run ports-mgmt/poudriere  on a new clean ports tree and new ftp jail running 11.1-RELEASE and all is compiling locally OK. Just following up on head (12.0-HEAD) to double check.

I went to look at the log file in the e-mail, located on http://beefy11.nyi.freebsd.org and http://beefy12.nyi.freebsd.org but now both servers can not even be pinged... I noticed that on the 20/1/2017 the build process on beefy11 and 12 had stopped due to a "crash".

I went to have a look at http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py and got a python error...

Are beefy 11 and 12 OK?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 22, 2018)

beefy11 and beefy12 are IPv6 only.


----------



## JamesElstone (Jan 23, 2018)

Is there any documentation about the build system anywhere?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2018)

Something like this?

https://wiki.freebsd.org/portmgr/PackageBuilding
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Teams/clusteradm/Packages
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Jenkins


----------



## idle (Apr 24, 2018)

And what should we do with these messages?


----------

